# Didn't see that one coming



## Chay (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to the doctors office complaining of a sore ankle and came home in a cast.  :shock:    
Puts a damper on county fairs and other summer fun.


----------



## stepibarra (Jul 31, 2008)

So sorry Chay.... What happened?    I hope you feel better soon....


----------



## Chay (Jul 31, 2008)

I damaged some tendons. 6 weeks of Physical Therapy and I should be good as new. Gives me more reason to stay home and make soap. I knew there had to be a silver lining.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 1, 2008)

ugh!  I wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## PixieWick (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW ! what a visit ..

last saturday i damaged my right foot an dont know how .. even today its throbbing .. guess i should see a doctor lol


----------



## Chay (Aug 1, 2008)

PixieWick said:
			
		

> last saturday i damaged my right foot an dont know how .. even today its throbbing .. guess i should see a doctor lol


If the doc puts a cast on you, you can come to my house and we'll hobble around together.


----------



## digit (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow Chay, hope it turns out okay!!!



			
				Chay said:
			
		

> I damaged some tendons. 6 weeks of Physical Therapy and I should be good as new. Gives me more reason to stay home and make soap. I knew there had to be a silver lining.


There you go........making "lemonade"......    Tell the doc you need 6 weeks of massage, too.

Digit


----------



## IanT (Aug 2, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Wow Chay, hope it turns out okay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAHHH!!! MASSAGES!!! 

Feel better babe!


----------



## Chay (Aug 2, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Tell the doc you need 6 weeks of massage, too.


Funny you should mention that, it's one of the first things I asked him.   




			
				IanT said:
			
		

> YEAHHH!!! MASSAGES!!!
> 
> Feel better babe!


We should start a new thread titled "some of my favorite things" Massages would be right at the top of mine.
Thanks for the well wishes everyone!


----------



## IanT (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah i could go for one right now!


----------

